# Umwelt Plakette



## harley695

Can I ask if anyone has used this website to obtain the necessary badge for access to German cities and did it work OK?,Thanks ,Bob


----------



## Boff

Which web site?

But never mind. If you arrive in Germany, just drop by at the nearest "TÜV" or "DEKRA" station (you find them normally in the industrial suburbs, open during normal office hours), walk in with your vehicle documents (they need the VIN) and a 5 Euro note, and walk out half an hour later with the badge (and without the 5 EUR). Hopefully, at least, provided that your van fulfills the appropriate pollution scheme.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## richard863

Hi Bob

As Boff said don't waste your money going via the web. It took me 20 minutes to get my green tag plus €5 less in my wallet. You only need your UK registration document which you should have with you. The TUV centre are the equivalent of our MOT centres.

Have a good trip to Germany.


----------



## gazza333

sorry for a silly question but do the tuv or dekra stations have a sign outside saying they are this? I take it its just like one of our garages that does MOTs so just curious how id know if its a tuv station or not. 
Im off to waldkirch in a couple of months then touring Germany on my way home.


----------



## Boff

gazza333 said:


> sorry for a silly question but do the tuv or dekra stations have a sign outside saying they are this?


Yes, they do.

And if you ask at any garage or petrol station, they should be able to point out the way to the nearest one.

If you happen to find a service garage for your chassis' brand, then probably they can also hand out the batch by themselves.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## gazza333

many thanks Gerhard :lol:


----------



## sheringham

Applied via post (in English) on the 6th January along copy of vehicle docs and a 5.00 Euro note and received yellow umweltplakette" (Class 3) in post on 19th January from City of Cologne. (Stadt Koln)

No hassle at all. Copy of their docs attached

Ron


----------



## 2Dreamers

*Umwelt*

Sheringham
Have PMed you about addresse in germany

Cheers 2dreamers


----------



## sheringham

Hi 2dreamers have PM but not sure if it went so here it is in open forum

Ron

*********************************

Stadt Koln
Kfz- Zulassungsstelle
Max-Glomsda- Strasse 2
51105 KOLN (Cologne)
GERMANY



Dear Sirs


Re Umweltplake Euro 3 Pollutant Group


We will be returning to Campingplatz der Stadt Koln in May 2008 and require a vehicle pollution classification sticker for our Motorhome.

Our motorhome was from Germany in 2002 and I attache copies of original Germany Fahrzeugbrief and also copy of British Vehicle Registration Document V5.

Fee of € 5.00 enclosed 


Yours faithfully


----------



## harley695

Hi thanks for your information.Did you enclose cash(Euros)or cheque?
.And what is the originalFahrzeugbrief?,my Arto was built in Germany but I dont remember any German paperwork with it,Thanks again,Bob


----------



## sheringham

Just clipped a 5 Euro note to letter.

My Mh was imported from Germany when 11 months old as a second hand unit. It originally had the German equivalent of our V5 which was cancelled when re registered here in the UK.

As I was not sure that it would be as simple as it proved I did enclose a copy plus a copy of my UK DVLC V5 but in reality a copy of the V5 is all they require for the engine details.

Ron


----------



## GOVER

I sent €5 with copies of relevant documents to the place in Cologne you have mentioned. This was over a month ago and still no reply http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/icon_cry.gif

Gover


----------



## sheringham

Hi all

Now returned from our Spring walkabout with our yellow sticker on the window screen through Germany. Saw many German registered Mhs that thus far were not displaying.

Did everybody who followed my application to Stadt Koln eventually get it?

Ron


----------



## RedSonja

I clipped a 5 euro note to a copy of the V5 along with a short note and received my sticker about 2-3 weeks later. Will be going to Germany this week.

Sonja


----------



## misty1

I applied by post for my stickers 3 months ago but never received them even when I contacted them by phone (promised to send} still did not get them. Been on our 3 week tour and got back yesterday. Did not venture into any of the cities that require them so had no problems. The loss of the 10 euro has just been put down to a bad experience.


----------

